# Security system w/ keyless entry



## chongo (Sep 25, 2002)

i want to get a security system with keyless entry for a '99 sentra. do any of you know any quality sytems for a good price?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

try posting on the classifieds section or run a search,there is usually one for sale


----------



## dfalcon02 (Apr 9, 2003)

viper system...


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

How much would a good alarm system with keyless entry and all window and tilt sensors and stuff go for? And what about Lo-Jack?


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

Well with all the tilt sensors and all the options you looked for, It'll probably go for about $200-400 depending on what other options you have. In my car I have a viper security system with keyless entry and remote start. There are cheaper brands, and E-Bay has quite a lot of them. Check this out:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2425620131&category=33724

As for LoJack, I think it is a waste of time and money. You need to pay a fee for it just to passively be in your car. I think a sticker would scare away a theif, and believe me, if someone REALLY needed your car, LoJack would not prevent them from taking it. Plus, a lot of these new systems prevent the car to be hotwired and stolen.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

Get anything DEI. I got a clifford Matrix II and it does a very good job.


----------

